# Vinyl did not stick on mesh jersey...need advice



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok I did 68 football jerseys and on 2 or 3 of them the numbers started to peel. I am thinking my first option is to repress the number. Please let me know if that is what I should try first, how confident you are in that being the fix, and other options after this. 

Please help...thanks Troy


----------



## KSS (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi I have had this problem... repress definite .. has sorted it for me..

never found out what caused it.. 

Good luck..


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

My problem, I think, is because it was on the arm number and there are a lot of seems there. Sure I did not get even pressure. Thanks for the input.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I just talked to the vinyl company and they said they are 100% sure repressing will fix the problem.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Re-pressing should fix. You might want to get some of those teflon pillows so that you can raise your pressing surface/smooth it out to get good even pressure and heating.

It's good to know I'm not the ONLY person pressing those football jerseys. I just finished 53 on last Thursday for two Saturday games


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

haha...yeah they took a while. Thanks for the input.


----------



## hml0175 (Feb 12, 2009)

I have 35 to do this week. What are you using, vinyl or screen printed numbers. I am trying to decide which would work better. I have talked to both transfer express and Stahl's. Transfer express told me the goof proof would be fine, however, the people at Stahl's said only their vinyl would work. What to do?????


----------



## norwalktee (Nov 10, 2005)

I use ThermoFlex Sport on mesh jerseys. It works great. I press at the time and temp in the instructions and then repress for an addtional 10 seconds with just the teflon sheet. The second pressing is important. ThermoFlex Plus works without any lifting problems on some mesh, but it lifts on others.


----------



## kmha (Sep 3, 2008)

I've been pressing for ten years and have found that you need to watch what the shirts are made out of. Polyester or dazzle..call me jim


----------



## hml0175 (Feb 12, 2009)

These will be the polyester tricot mesh from teamwork.


----------



## kmha (Sep 3, 2008)

just make sure you use lots of pressure, if using white just be careful it doesn't melt into the shirt.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

hml0175 said:


> These will be the polyester tricot mesh from teamwork.


Correct...how did you know? Have you had problems with them?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

When pressing mesh jerseys there are a few considerations:
#1 fabric composition - make sure your vinyl's adhesive is compatible with the fabric - most jerseys are made from nylon or polyester, sometimes this fabric can vary depending on the part of the jersey (ie. name plate areas or jerseys yolk is typically dazzle cloth and body is mesh - these can be a combo of nylon dazzle and poly mesh or vice versa)
#2 things that effect pressure - use a teflon pillow or print perfect pad or large medium density mousepad to raise the pressing area above any seams to be sure you get an even pressure. You cannot get a firm pressure on a teflon pillow, you must use something with more density for firm pressure films.
#3 mesh? - what style of mesh - if its porthole mesh you need a thicker material
#4 polyester can equal dye migration - if using a light color film on a darker jersey (especially red or maroon fabric) test for migration by applying one jersey and letting it sit for a day or two, if the white lettering changes color than you need to order a film that has a dye migration blocker, just like you would use a low bleed ink if you screen printed the jersey.

Hopefully this helps....


----------



## homesteademb (Apr 22, 2008)

I have done some Badger Football jerseys and I am getting ready to do 8 more. I use ECO-film from Imprintables. The first batch was my very first time doing anything like that. Once I got the pressure down, they are a breeze. The ones I am doing are Vegas gold with white highlights. I can post pictures up later. I press 6 different locations. HTH..

Matt


----------



## pylion (Jul 27, 2009)

homesteademb said:


> I have done some Badger Football jerseys and I am getting ready to do 8 more. I use ECO-film from Imprintables. The first batch was my very first time doing anything like that. Once I got the pressure down, they are a breeze. The ones I am doing are Vegas gold with white highlights. I can post pictures up later. I press 6 different locations. HTH..
> 
> Matt


I would like to see the pictures..


----------

